# Can't stop thinking about a girl.



## pinkribbon

I'm convinced this baby is another boy, and that would have been fine with me. But lately I can't stop thinking about having a girl, being almost jealous of people who are having girls and I feel like I KNOW I'm having a boy even though I don't. 

I already have a son who I wouldn't change for the world, I suffered no disappointment with him at all and I'm just starting to think maybe I DO want a girl and maybe I will be disappointed. I don't want to be. :(

Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## JasperJoe

pinkribbon said:


> I'm convinced this baby is another boy, and that would have been fine with me. But lately I can't stop thinking about having a girl, being almost jealous of people who are having girls and I feel like I KNOW I'm having a boy even though I don't.
> 
> I already have a son who I wouldn't change for the world, I suffered no disappointment with him at all and I'm just starting to think maybe I DO want a girl and maybe I will be disappointed. I don't want to be. :(
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this?


Even though I do not know the gender of this baby yet, I just feel like it's another boy, although the pregnancy has been worse so far than my other 3 which were all boys. I know exactly how your feeling. I really want a girl but just have a feeling it's my 4th boy and my last ;0(


----------



## misshopefull

I have just had my second son. All through my pregnancy I was convinced I was having a little girl, which is what I was hoping for. Everybody was telling me they thought it was a girl. Towards the birth I was starting to worry that I was wrong and the baby would be a boy. I was worried that I would be dissapointed and I didn't want to feel like that. I had a rough pregnancy and said that after this baby I didn't want anymore so I felt like this was my last chance to have a girl.

When DS2 was born and my OH said it was a boy I asked if he was joking! I really could not believe it. I wasn't quite sure how to react as it had been a difficult day and I was shocked. I was on a ward in the hospital and all the other babies were girls! 

I will be honest and say that I have been dissapointed that I have not got a little girl and have felt slightly jealous looking at all the pink baby stuff. A friend has just had a girl and I have a feeling that my other friend is pregnant will have a girl. I still want a girl and maybe one day we will try for another baby BUT I can honestly say that I am totally in love with my new son and would not change him for the world. I love him so much and feel so lucky :thumbup:


----------

